# Bridgeport Mill With Dro



## Groundhog (Nov 17, 2016)

from the ad;
*Description*
Bridgeport Milling machine, 1HP motor, can be wired 208/460V three phase. Step pulley head. R8 spindle. Comes with power draw bar, power feed, Sony DRO. Machine has been disassembled to install oversize gibs. The purchaser will have to reassemble the machine. Cashco can load. Contact Phil Sheridan 785-472-4461 x126, phils@cashco.com, weekdays between 7-3:30. Can be seen by appointment.

This is in Ellsworth, Kansas (right in the center of the state)

http://www.nextechclassifieds.com/listings/1303899/

$1,750 or best offer. (not much demand in central Kansas so you might be able to get it cheap?)


----------



## chips&more (Nov 17, 2016)

Groundhog said:


> View attachment 139535
> 
> 
> from the ad;
> ...



At least the seller could be honest? That’s a project that’s not fun to do and probably will not have a great outcome unless you scrape the dovetail(s) as well.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 17, 2016)

Good call CH. I just scanned the ad and musta skipped over the "oversized gibs" part. I saw the disassembled but missed the rest!


----------

